# Flounder Giggin



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Some folks just have all the luck!!! :usaflag







_


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude that is a MONSTER!!!!!!!! :bowdown

how much did it weigh?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice fish. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Was this fish local or from the East coast? Nice!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a damn halibut


----------



## Stabbin' n blabbin' (Oct 5, 2009)

That is a huge flounder. Please post length and weight. That had to be fun!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/5/2009)*thats a damn halibut


Took the words right out of my mouth....just after I picked my jaw off the floor...

Yes, where was that thing slaughtered?????

Jimmy


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Im sorry guy's i dent get to finish my post!!! I found these pic's on the web!!! At I thank it's call Book a gigging trip.com ???? Like i sayed i thank??? but thought every one would like to see them! Tight line's & Cold BEER to all :letsdrink :usaflag_


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

That thing must have eatn the last wade gigger!!!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I asume thats a southern flounder not a gulf!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Huge Matt! and the jubilee pic was awesome too!


----------

